# Managed area crops?



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

anyone been by NP? Wondering if they took advantage of the brief warm spell to get some corn in.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I was out in The Moot hydrating with refreshing adult bevvies and observing wildlife mating rituals yesterday and spoke with one of John Darling's guys yesterday. According to Whitley's owner, the corn was planted 2-3 weeks ago, is growing strong, good coverage. No problems at Harsens, from the report.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"observing wildlife mating rituals yesterday and spoke with one of John Darling's guys yesterday."

Are these separate subsets of people, or was their some overlap?


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> "observing wildlife mating rituals yesterday and spoke with one of John Darling's guys yesterday."
> 
> Are these separate subsets of people, or was their some overlap?


The DNR cat was chillin' by his boat and hanging with his Boykin. So, observing, definitely not participating. That walk of shame is something....talk about Fats and Tats....


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

waxico said:


> I was out in The Moot hydrating with refreshing adult bevvies and observing wildlife mating rituals yesterday and spoke with one of John Darling's guys yesterday. According to Whitley's owner, the corn was planted 2-3 weeks ago, is growing strong, good coverage. No problems at Harsens, from the report.


SHHHH, I heard there is going to be no corn at all!!!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

craigrh13 said:


> 60’ rows of corn were planted in all fields today except the 40’s at Shi. The 40’s is too wet.


You think the corn stands a good chance at Shiawassee as of now, or are we gonna rely on sorgum? I know my SFCHA newsletter said as of June(mid-June, I think?) things weren't looking too good for any corn because of all the rain.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

General Ottsc said:


> You think the corn stands a good chance at Shiawassee as of now, or are we gonna rely on sorgum? I know my SFCHA newsletter said as of June(mid-June, I think?) things weren't looking too good for any corn because of all the rain.


The corn will be short and stunted. Best case scenario is we get a late frost and the corn produces ears. It will be on the short side though so it will be more food value than cover value. Hence the sorghum. 

As of last night roughly 80% of all small grains were planted. The 40’s still has nothing but I believe they are gonna try and get in there the next couple days to get sorghum and small grains planted. 

Honestly, if all goes well the area will have far more food than an average year. The iffy part will be good value come November when and if the temps get cold and the birds want to lean on high carb foods like Corn. I honestly think we will still be ok though and the hunting will still be good.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Problem is with a lack of cover, one group that can't hide can ruin an entire field. And they either won't realize it or won't care. Kind of like back when spinnies were legal...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Problem is with a lack of cover, one group that can't hide can ruin an entire field. And they either won't realize it or won't care. Kind of like back when spinnies were legal...


Exactly. Prior will be a circus come mid season after the cover has been beat down.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Problem is with a lack of cover, one group that can't hide can ruin an entire field. And they either won't realize it or won't care. Kind of like back when spinnies were legal...


Ghillie suits could be in fashion.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a muskrat hut, nothing to see here...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm making muskrat suits right now and will have them available at the bingos


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> The corn will be short and stunted. Best case scenario is we get a late frost and the corn produces ears. It will be on the short side though so it will be more food value than cover value. Hence the sorghum.
> 
> As of last night roughly 80% of all small grains were planted. The 40’s still has nothing but I believe they are gonna try and get in there the next couple days to get sorghum and small grains planted.
> 
> Honestly, if all goes well the area will have far more food than an average year. The iffy part will be good value come November when and if the temps get cold and the birds want to lean on high carb foods like Corn. I honestly think we will still be ok though and the hunting will still be good.


You hit the nail on the head Craig. I am too hopeful for a late frost, not only for better hunting but for farmers financial well being. If we get a frost like many are predicting, it will be Katy bar the door for crop and dairy guys. It’s odd seeing planters still rolling when wheat is about to start coming off. Some are calling for a mid to late Sep frost which could be devastating for ear and pod maturity. When you mix the wet may and June, a hot dry July and August, then sprinkle in a possible frost in Sep, it could be a year for the record books. All that being said no one knows, and the guys building all of these models miss it a lot. The 18 year solar lunar cycle spells disaster today but tomorrow who knows. At the end of the day though it looks great for the ducks, plenty of water in nesting areas in the vital time and small grains equal ducks. I agree that when we start getting ice the birds will be looking for a hotter food source which could lead to a push out, but those that know how to hunt will kill birds this year. Hopefully the hatch report will be stellar and even if we don’t kill piles of green we will have a silver lining. With us waterfowlers being the eternal optimist, we will be left saying, next year will be killer!


----------



## marvk90 (Mar 13, 2010)

All of the corn was planted the last week in June at Nayanquing Point with the exception of some in the refuge which was planted the following week. Everything is up and looking good as we have gotten some heat and rain when needed. Not too worried about stunted plants or lack of ear production at this point as the hybrid has a RM of 83 days putting plant maturity mid September before frost and keeping the plants green going into flooding. We have not had many GDU days yet this summer either but the forecast looks favorable coming up so that should help. Small grain planting has begun as well and as long as the weather holds hopefully can make a major dent next week. That all being said there is nothing we can do about what mother nature has planned for us, all we can do is hope for the best! The good thing is that the birds will be here no matter what and we will have plenty of food may it be natural or planted!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

marvk90 said:


> All of the corn was planted the last week in June at Nayanquing Point with the exception of some in the refuge which was planted the following week. Everything is up and looking good as we have gotten some heat and rain when needed. Not too worried about stunted plants or lack of ear production at this point as the hybrid has a RM of 83 days putting plant maturity mid September before frost and keeping the plants green going into flooding. We have not had many GDU days yet this summer either but the forecast looks favorable coming up so that should help. Small grain planting has begun as well and as long as the weather holds hopefully can make a major dent next week. That all being said there is nothing we can do about what mother nature has planned for us, all we can do is hope for the best! The good thing is that the birds will be here no matter what and we will have plenty of food may it be natural or planted!


In regards to shorter day corn;

Fully developed ears are dependent on a warm September to provide the degree-days required. Corn planted this late will tend to be stunted because it tassels prematurely in order to accelerate ear development.


----------



## marvk90 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yup like I said we will have to see what mother nature brings us in the upcoming weeks!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Why is the refuge at Fish Point dry ? And corn what little there is so bad ? I understand the rain and all but the fields across the road are normal.... Is it because they have drain tiles ?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sea Nags said:


> Why is the refuge at Fish Point dry ? And corn what little there is so bad ? I understand the rain and all but the fields across the road are normal.... Is it because they have drain tiles ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I drove past there today for the first time this year and wondered the same thing. 
Corn is scarce, and where there is corn, its struggling. 
On the plus side, I saw crews out there working the fields. They are trying!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Did you see any birds ?


nelsonjr89 said:


> I drove past there today for the first time this year and wondered the same thing.
> Corn is scarce, and where there is corn, its struggling.
> On the plus side, I saw crews out there working the fields. They are trying!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Stunted seems a safe bet at this point.

I took a ride by SRSGA last night and the corn in Prior was shorter than I was expecting (hoping). Most corn fields surrounding the area are shoulder high at this point, but the corn, at least in Prior, still looked to only be about knee high, maybe a little taller. Seems to be at least a month behind other fields. The scare crows and cannons seemed to be doing the trick as I didn't see a single thing flying or walking those fields while I observed them. Hopefully the rest of the growing season is optimal and it works out. 

If not, muskrat mound blind may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Nayanquing pt doesn't look to good either. It looks like boats with blinds on them will be the way to go this year. And the open water marsh will be the place to hunt


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

How tall is the corn at NQP? Lots of growing time left.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Knee high or less


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tunaman said:


> Knee high or less


Gonna be rough! Hope for a late frost. The people who know how to hide will be alright. The problem is the ones who don’t will ruin it and flare birds all around them effectively screwing their neighbors.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've found its usually best not to fight mother nature. If there's no cover, instead of hiding, I'm going with Plan B.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

There is a mdha workday at nayanquing Aug 13. I don't know if they will be making plans to put up blinds or other means to hide hunters in the field. Back in the 80s the corn there was so bad I brought my own corn blind to hide in


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Tunaman said:


> There is a mdha workday at nayanquing Aug 13. I don't know if they will be making plans to put up blinds or other means to hide hunters in the field. Back in the 80s the corn there was so bad I brought my own corn blind to hide in


I remember those days and what we did to hide. Practice shooting on your knees boys...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've found we kill more birds getting as far away from those blinds as possible. Good place to stuff the boat as the birds are already avoiding it.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

lefty421 said:


> I've found its usually best not to fight mother nature. If there's no cover, instead of hiding, I'm going with Plan B.


I knew someone would post my duck magnet secret eventually:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Should be an interesting year. This will be the first year I've hunted with iffy crops. Doesnt help I'll be taking a friend out and trying to get him hooked haha


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

East end of the middle field at NP the corn was 3 to 4 foot tall Sunday. I didnt check the south or north fields.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Corn really only come into play when the fields are at full pool and it gets cold. They will hammer the small grains until then.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Hard to hide in the buckwheat tho! Haha


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Just got back from the mdha work day at nayanquing. Went out in the corn in the middle field. 3 to 6 foot tall. No ears or tassles on it. At the end of kitchen Rd the water from the bay was flowing over it into the refuge ditches and the east marsh. East marsh is chocked full of cattails, not much room to hunt looking off the tower. South field corn was about 3 to 5 foot tall. Water was starting to flood the road by the pumphouse there. North field didn't look to good. Parking lots are being expanded and kitchen Rd has new stone on it. If we get twice the wind we have today from the ne, the roads will be under water.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Did a drive by Harsens on Sunday on the closed road. Corn in the east fields is 8' high, looking great.
The road to get the draw shack was raised 10".


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tallest corn at shi is 4-5’ and that’s the 30’s which will be progressively flooded starting the 3rd weekend. For the opener 9-14, north and south prior and the 40’s will be flooded. The following weekend 1-5 will be flooded. There’s roughly 560 acres of small grains planted and around 40(normally 135) acres of total corn planted on the area. Things are shaping up well and it’s looking to be a solid season there.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone have a chance to check out FP lately? Wish they gave us some kinda preseason update on the website


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

monkel said:


> Anyone have a chance to check out FP lately? Wish they gave us some kinda preseason update on the website


They did on FB. 10/11 have the best crops by far.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry about the lengthy post, but here are the current field conditions at Fish Point and some changes for the upcoming hunting season

Upcoming change for the 2019 Hunting Season:
-September 1 st and 2 nd AM and PM drawing will take place (open until 4pm each day)
-A new blind will be placed in Zone 7.
-Water levels in the West refuge will stay at 1-2ft deep throughout the waterfowl season
-A 60ft wide decoy opening will be located on each side of most hunting zones
-All hunting zones, except 9-13 and 50-77 (60ft or 120ft corn), have 60ft of sorghum and 60ft of corn for
hunting cover.
Spring Farming Conditions:
Rainfall totals exceeded 16 inches from the end of April to early July. The heavy spring rainfalls and high lake
levels, Lake Huron is up 30 inches from 2018, prevented corn from being planted in the traditional timeframe of
mid-May to mid-June. In a last chance effort to provide adequate cover to hide hunters, sorghum was planted in
many zones around the Fish Point State Wildlife Area.
Hunting Zones
1-3
Corn/Sorghum
Hunting zones 1-3 currently have 2ft-2.5ft tall corn and 1ft-1.5ft tall sorghum. By waterfowl season the hunting
cover should reach 5ft - 6ft tall.
Small Grains
These zones also have buckwheat, barley, winter wheat and moist soil plants on either side of the corn strips.
This will provide beneficial food for various duck species throughout the waterfowl season.
9-13
Corn
The corn height in zones 10-13 varies between 4ft –6ft tall and should provide ample food for migrating
waterfowl. Corn in zone 9 varies from 8 inches – 12 inches tall. With adequate rain and heat, corn should
reach heights of 5ft - 7ft.
Small Grains
The hunting zones have barley, buckwheat, and winter wheat planted around them, which will provide ideal
hunting conditions for this season.
14-19
Corn/Sorghum
Corn heights vary from 1.5ft - 2ft. Sorghum height range from 8-12 inches. Hunting cover by the end of
September, should reach 4ft -6ft tall with the proper weather conditions. The corn/sorghum should provide
good cover for hunters this fall but corn yields will be low.
Small Grains
These zones have buckwheat, barley, winter wheat and moist soil plants close to each zone.
20-32
Corn/Sorghum
The corn in zones 20-31 varies in height from 1ft – 3ft. Sorghum heights are between 10-12 inches. These
zones should have hunting cover that reaches 4ft - 6ft. Zone 32 was too wet to plant on July 5th so a blind will
be put in the zone for cover.

Small Grains
Buckwheat, barley, winter wheat and moist soil plants were planted/manipulated around all these hunting zones
and will provide a great food source for waterfowl throughout the hunting season.
45-49
Corn/Sorghum
Currently, the corn in zones 45-49 is 1ft – 2ft tall. Sorghum was planted for additional cover and currently is
10-14 inches tall. With optimal growing conditions, the cover should reach 4ft-6ft. These fields should provide
excellent cover for hunting by late-September.
Small Grains
Buckwheat, millet and barley strips were planted next to all the zones in the 40’s. These small grains should
produce ideal food for waterfowl.
50-54
Corn
Currently, corn in zones 50-56 is 8inch – 1ft tall. These areas will produce adequate cover and some food for
waterfowl hunting if we receive regular rains and warm temperatures thru September.
Small Grains
Buckwheat and barley were planted around zones 50-56 corn strips. The buckwheat and barley should produce
a good early season food source for the waterfowl.
58-63
Corn
The corn cover in 58 thru 63 has reached 8inches- 1ft. These zones should provide some cover for hunting if
rain and heat stay in the forecast.
Small Grains
Buckwheat or barley strips were planted next to all the zones in the 58-63. Seed being produced by all small
grains will provide ideal food for waterfowl.
64-69
Corn
Hunting strips that were not flooded out are 4ft - 6ft tall. Area’s with minimal cover will have a blind. Zones
that weren’t flooded out will have plenty of cover and food throughout the waterfowl season if weather
conditions are favorable for corn growth.
Small Grains
Buckwheat, barley and millet were planted next to the corn strips in zones 64-69. The buckwheat should
produce a good early season food source for the waterfowl.
70-77
Corn
The corn is 4ft - 5ft tall and should produce good cover and food for migrating waterfowl this fall. There will
be one (1) 30ft strip and two (2) 60ft strips of corn that will extend the length of the field. These strips will
provide hunters with plenty cover to hide and ample food for waterfowl throughout the season.
Small Grains
Winter wheat was harvested last week and clover was planted to provide green browse for early goose season.
Winter wheat will be planted when the soybeans are harvested to provide fall green browse.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent fish point report


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Craig. I didn't know they were on FB. I'll have to go track them down now.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fishpoint wildlife association is the FB page.


----------

